# AgriGro?



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

I've been battling disease the last couple of years... I've made several appliations of PPZ and Azoxy this year, but am still battling issues. I'm still pretty novice to lawn care here but know enough about my grass/fertilization methods and such but starting to think I have issues with my soil (clay) that I need to pay more attention to. I've been reading a lot about the N-Ext products, and was going to pull the trigger on the "Bio-Stimulant" pack, but was wondering if anyone knew anything about AgriGro Turf Formula? In reading about it (from the supplier at least) it looks like exactly what I need. I like the noted quick increase in microbial activity, which could help clear up disease. I'm going to start using Milorganite as well, which should help, but that could take a bit more time.

My main concern with AgriGro is I have no idea what it contains... seems to be "proprietary" and I can't locate a label, so am very hesitant but figured I'd get some input from the masses:

AgriGro: https://www.lawn-care-academy.com/Turf-Formula-Biostimulant.html


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Wow. That's pricey. Are you sure you have a disease problem and it isn't something else? Can you post pics? Overall and closeups of the blades? Have you done a soil test? Before you buy anything, lets try to diagnose the problem.


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

Yea, it's a 5-gal jug... looks like max mixing rate is 4oz/1000sq ft. I have a 7k lawn so it'll last me a long time (22 applications) assuming the shelf life allows. Basically seems like a commercial product.

I'll post some pics when I get home later... I'm pretty certain it's disease as I observed small amounts of blade browning that looked like Brown Patch to me. I got fungicide down, but it may have been a bit too late and I have observed it growing from there.... But not certain.

We've had crazy hot and humid temps here in Central Ohio for about 2 weeks... (90+ highs during day, 70+ lows at night) with periods of short/heavy downpours. I've monitored rainfall amounts and watered consistently still as needed but conditions have been prime for disease. The front and sides of my lawn look great, but back is a bit of a mess now.


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

Here's some photos of what I'm dealing with... as a background I've put down 2 applications of PPZ and 2 applications of Azoxy since June (all separate, not together). The first application got down a little late when disease was already active and I've been fighting it ever since. Since this seems to be going down the fungus road, I may shift this post there but let me know any input you guys have on if you think this is fungus and how soil improvements in particular can be made!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The last two images are dollar spot. Classic hour glass shape in the leaf blade.


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks G-Man... and Azoxy doesn't do anything for DS either, right? I out down PPZ originally on 8/6 at first sign, and Azoxy on 8/22 just as i wasnt sure what it was and am fearful of resistance. Should i get some more PPZ down or something else like a Group 1? I've only used a G3 and a G11 so not sure what else is next best.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Look at the Fungicide Guide that SJL put together or this publication: http://www2.ca.uky.edu/agcomm/pubs/ppa/ppa1/ppa1.pdf

You are a few miles from me and we had a terrible year for dollar spot. Adjust your cultural practices too. How much fertilizer did you apply this year?


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

I've fertilized 5 times this year now... about 1lb of N of synthetic fert per application, probBly. Little less. I havent been putting down and P but got a soil test done and of course shows im deficient and have a plan where to go
Im going to start putting down some Milo and Ringer to pick up microbial activity and get my NPK ratios all where they should be. Is there Anything else i should do to help my soil? Again, my front and sides are in great shape but back is a mess. I do think its poor soil and in general some weak turf type... going to aerate and overseed heavy this fall


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Hit it with PPZ at 0.73oz/M. Make sure you have good coverage with minimal runoff. Not too little water but not too much. Repeat at that same rate in 14 days.


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks guys. I just got PPZ down... I'll update how it's going and look to hit it again in 2 weeks.


----------

